# A litttle leary



## Markers (Nov 27, 2011)

Last year I ordered bout a hundred bucks of seeds. I dont remember who it was it was, in Holland or somewhere near there. Anyway about 6 weeks later I got a small envelope in the mail that had been opened. Inside was a form letter from Customs saying the contents had been confiscated if I want them back call a number lol. 
I have been growing bagseed since. The bagseed has produced some pretty good bud but I would like to try something different. I'm concerned that my name/address is in a data base that will trigger customs about things sent to me. 
Any suggestions


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 27, 2011)

You are not on a list. Your stealth got compromised it sounds like.


----------



## Markers (Nov 27, 2011)

> Your stealth got compromised it sounds like.



Stealth? It was a 4 x 3 inch envelope. I don't see how there could have been any stealth lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2011)

:yeahthat: :hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Order the shirt and join the fly high club........:woohoo: :48:


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2011)

Just order from Attitude and make sure to get the stealth shipping.....I hve over a dozen orders from them easy with no problems.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just order from Attitude and make sure to get the stealth shipping.....I hve over a dozen orders from them easy with no problems.


 What Hamster said...:48:  I too have ordered lots from them...Not one  mistake... .


----------



## Markers (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the responses. This is the most friendly forum I've been to. On other forums I've seen literally 100's of views and no responses. I'll see if I can talk my wife into trying to order one more time.


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2011)

Markers said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for all the responses. This is the most friendly forum I've been to. On other forums I've seen literally 100's of views and no responses. I'll see if I can talk my wife into trying to order one more time.




Yeah this isn't like other forums....more of family thing here. 

Let us know how you make out bro.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 30, 2011)

I too have used the attitude stealth shipping a couple of times with no problems.  It took a little over a week and I had them in my hand.


----------



## Markers (Feb 25, 2012)

Finally talk the wife into it. I ordered several strains from Attitude. Only took 10 days. Can't wait to pop a few.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

congrats on getting you seeds. Here's Green mojo to help get your seeds started right


----------



## Markers (Feb 26, 2012)

YooHooo One of the Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds popped in less than 20 hours. Thats some heavy Green Mojo Ozzy


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats.....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

That's awesome. Good stuff...:aok:

eace:


----------

